# Several issues with dog...need some help



## Ritzycat (Nov 30, 2012)

Hello again friends. I have a Maltese who is around 2 years old now, and we've been having some issues with him that have been going on for a while but I've hadn't found the time to come get some help about it.

We live in a 3 person house - myself, my brother, and my mom. Since we cannot trust the dog to roam the house freely during weekdays (reasons which I will explain later), when my mom is at work and we are at school; He has to sit in his cage. I don't think this is a problem, because he seems to like his cage and if nobody is playing with him he just goes and lies down in his cage, it's his comfy spot I suppose.

However an issue that has been fairly recent is that he has been escaping his cage, ripping up the trash bag: this is an interesting behavior, he somehow manages to open our trash bin (it's in a cabinet in the side of the kitchen), then just rips up the top of the bag. He's probably just trying to get something in it but mainly he just rips up the part of the bag that goes over the trash bin itself. I'm not sure how he gets in the laundry room either, where we store his food. He'd have to turn the doorknob and OPEN the door, he can't just push it open with his nose. Then he gets to his food bag and rips it open and eats as he pleases... He also has a tendency to leave poop around in the house - and he has a few favorite spots. But the poop doesn't really leave a noticeable stain, its the pee that causes the stains since the majority of our house is carpet (which I am hoping we can replace soon, not because we have to but it'll get rid of the gallons of pee sequestrated into it). Then he goes back in his cage... as if nothing happened...

While yes, the simple solution to my problem would be to lock his cage more securely, which we have found a way to do so he cannot get out, I would like to know what I should do to try to make him a more trustworthy and obedient dog (outside of taking him to classes, which I may consider to do soon). I'd like to be able to let my dog run around the house during the day so he's not locked up in his cage so often, which is probably something like discipline or obedience I need to work on. Especially since he is 2 years old, I haven't really been able to dedicate much time to putting substantial effort into training him, since my mom has no care in the dog whatsoever and my brother is attached to his video games, so its pretty much up to me. I have a lot of free time at home, but I'm not exactly sure on what I can do with the dog specifically to make him a more "desirable" member of the household.

If you are a person who has read my previous issues with Sammy, it's good news that he rarely pees inside now, even when we're not at home.

I'd also like to be able to teach him to be consistently obedient. When he's in the mood, he will respond to his name (I haven't taught him any tricks), but when we're playing/having fun he does not care. Another thing is, is that sometimes when we open the door he runs out and refuses to come back. He plays the "catch me if you can" game if he manages to get outside, so we have to resort to baiting him with treats, which I suppose could be a good teaching method.

Would all of these issues be solved with me taking him to a weekly class or something of the sort? Or is it a personal thing I have to deal with him? Any feedback is greatly appreciated since if we plan to replace the carpet soon, it'd be nice to not mess up that carpet so we can keep it scentless of his excrement.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It sounds like your pup is extremely understimulated and under exercised. He is bored. 

I would start with a good walk every morning. I would follow that with a training session for 1/2 of his breakfast. I would put the other 1/2 in an occupational food toy to leave in the crate with him. 

For the recall I recommend the Really Reliable Recall dvd. 

For training general good behavior and housetraining, try Patricia McConnell's puppy training guide. You can check out dogwise.com for these books and lots of other fun DVDs and books. 

A basic obedience class would be an ideal thing to help you learn how to communicate with your dog. I would also increase his exercise even more than one walk a day if possible. A mentally AND physically tired dog will be a good dog in the house.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Your dog is BORED to death!!! I would try to find a way out if I were in a cage day after day! You could use an x pen with pee pads and some toys. Is there someone who can let him out some during the day? Getting into stuff tells me he is bored and needs stimulation. People have fluffs and they work outside the home so there is a solution. It sounds like you need to go back to potty training 101 and then let him have some freedom. Good luck!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I agree with Jackie and Deb.... he is bored.

Is there a small room you could close his crate off in since he likes it so much? Or an xpen would work.

Definitely start walking him and like Jackie suggested - do some training and bonding for 1/2 his meals. So ask him to sit, then give him a piece of kibble or small spoon of wet food. Things like that 

And yes, try a class with him.

But he is bored.... make sure he has toys in the area you put him. Rotate them so he doesn't get bored. And give him some good chew things. But walks. 

You should walk him in the morning, and then when you get home from school, and preferably before bed.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yep, I agree with the others. He's likely under exercised, bored and too confined. Maybe consider gating off a kitchen area with a pee pad/Ugo Dog during the day? Malts are a lot of work, but once you get the hang of it, you will find that they are an incredible joy to be with. Just keep working at it and coming back here. We are all happy to help you.


----------



## Ritzycat (Nov 30, 2012)

I can warrant the walks I take him out in the afternoon almost every day he does come back tired and receptive to my commands.

Are 30 minute walks sufficient? I can start taking him out in the morning, but I get up at 6 and I have to be gone by 6:50, so would a 20-25 minute walk in the morning be sufficient, in addition to the ones I give him in the evening?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I think about 20 minute walks in the a.m. plus the others would be good. Just don't forget about the other stuff that was mentioned. Confined safe area instead of a crate might be helpful. He also needs safe toys/activities available to him during the day to help use his brain and energy a bit. Maybe try doing a bit of training with him each day also - this will tire out his brain a bit too  .


----------

